

Senate Reverses Course and Advances TPP Fast Track Bill - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/senate-reverses-course-and-advances-tpp-fast-track-bill

======
DigitalSea
To me it just seems so absurd that a massive and potentially damaging piece of
legislation can be "fast tracked" at all. It is quite alarming, that instead
of allowing opponents of the TPP to voice their concerns and have them heard
in congress, the fast tracking is basically a message to the opponents: We
don't care what you think, we are passing this bill regardless.

We are talking about an agreement that has the potential to change everything
and not just within the USA, but all participating countries.

